# Help with clothing photography



## gjn001

I am looking for some help on how to produce professional looking tee shirt photographs. I would like to get the shirt to look like it is being worn but not use human models. I would like to get a shot very similar to this.





Any tips at all on how to achieve this would be very helpful!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## bdv1973

Not exactly sure how this is done but it look slike they may use some sort of Mannequin

http://www.nwmanikin.com/torsos.htm


----------



## gjn001

Yea I figure they use some type of mannequin. Thanks for the link though those are some nice cheap ones that look like they might work well.


----------



## bdv1973

Glad I could help


----------



## Flash Harry

I've seen exactly what you need in shops over here, look like a transparent torso without the neck, they must be available worldwide. H


----------



## Alleh Lindquist

It is just a mannequin but the back of the neck is Photoshoped back in. We were actually doing this in the studio today with some track jackets. I prefer to shoot things on a person and then cut it out because it allows for more creativity in how you show the product.


----------

